# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS Lightweight Pulley Set 2.7T



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Our lightweight pulley kits take back power that is usually lost to inertia and accessory loads. Lightweight, stock diameter pulleys offer a lower moment of inertia and improved throttle response.

Don't let their light weight fool you, cut from billet aluminum, these are tough customers. Black anodized for good looks, corrosion resistance, and added durability.



Click HERE for your Audi C5 A6 an Allroad 2.7T​


----------

